# I missed the glove memo...



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Every Saturday we take Brody to his puppy socialization class and at the place we take him, they sell everything you need for raw feeding. Brody has been on raw in the mornings and kibble at night. I was picking up some of the meat and saw the freezer for green tripe. I never have given it to Brody so I figured I would get a couple small frozen tubes and see how he likes it. I let it thaw out a tad so it would be easier to cut up and put into freezer bags. Usually I don't wear gloves with dealing with his other raw food. Even though it was disgusting as all get out I just kept cutting away. I bleached the counters, and put some cleaner down the disposal. Then I went to scrub my hands. Well I missed the memo that people usually wear gloves to chop this stuff up so the smell doesn't stick to your hands like it did mine :laugh: So far I have washed my hands 4 times with soap and vinegar. The smell is just about gone. Needless to say, I feel like an idiot! Also, I've been reading that some people give tripe everyday and some only a couple times a week. How often do you give it?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

If you have a fresh lemon or lime around, zest the outside and rub the lemon or lime on your hands where you zested. The oil in the rind will do the trick usually.
Oh, and when we have tripe, we give it once a week or so, no set schedule.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Tripe is just too nasty and it ruins everything else in the freezer so I don't ever give it. My feeling is people feed it more as a right of passage and the right to say they feed it. Yuck!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree it is very nasty!!!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Hehe! As nasty as it sounds to be though, I'd love to find some for my dogs. All I've found is the white tripe.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just bought some freeze dried tripe,,the aussies LOVE it, Masi spits it out  LOL


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Oma's Pride sells green tripe. Comes frozen. You would have to find a distributor near you. Check out their website.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I get mine from Animal House of Distinction in Florida. I'm sure they would mail it but it would prob be expensive since it's frozen.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I get my tripe in 2 pound tubs frozen. As long as I have some I put it in their bowls daily for filler. The dogs love it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't touch it. I partially thaw a 2# tube and put it into a container. I then scoop out portions when feeding. The package is taken out to the dumster immediately!
When emtpy all container gets rinsed and put in the dishwasher. I tend to thaw most of my meat out in the garage so the smell is minimal w/ tripe. It is worth feeding and one of my freezers is dog food only dedicated. I feed tripe daily.
I think liver is worse than the tripe, tripe smells like a barnyard, I can handle it because of the benefits it provides.

Thats really cool you have the raw food source right where you train, most should be so lucky!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I definitely learned my lesson!  The husband offered to get me some gloves when I first started and said "Nahhhh I'll be alright" Darn it...I hate when he's right


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

ha, we feed ground tripe dailey, we buy it in frozen 30 lb blocks, we thaw and separate into smaller 2lb packages. we scoop it out with an old ice cream scoop. Chio (3 y/o male gsd) really lets you know if his tripe isnt in his bowl at meal times HA. we ran out of thawed tripe and had the 30 lb thawing in storage room and Chio whined and cried at storage door and ran back and forth from his bowl to door telling us slow humans we forgot something haha. we ended up having to give him some frozen to get him to eat haha. we did buy it in strips one time and tried to grind it ourselves NEVER AGAIN haha. NASTY. we have been feeding it dailey for over 3 years


----------



## ladyluck (Jan 28, 2004)

oh forgot we bought canned tripet for vacation camping trip, he refused to eat it!!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL thats funny. It is so repulsive I don't understand why they love it so much! I'm glad your using the old ice cream scoop  My husband is a detective and his co workers are always playing jokes on eachother...vaseline on the door knobs, farting machines underneath their chairs...I won't be surprised if he takes some of Brodys tripe and uses it for a prank!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, I'm just weird. I LIKE the smell of green tripe.  It reminds me of the cow barns at the county fair in the heat of the summer! 

When I can get it I feed it a couple of times a week.

I don't bother with gloves - I've never really noticed the smell.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

LOL Lauri  The funny thing is I just commented on another raw post about washing the smell off of green tripe! I didnt use gloves and for some reason the smell just stuck to my hands like super glue! And of course I didn't have any lemon or lime in the house. I kept sticking my finger in my husbands face asking "does it still smell"


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We bought a separate freezer and refrigerator for the dog food and both are in the garage.

We have an excellent source in our area; have been buying from Candy for years. She is a very knowledgeable about nutrition and working dogs and will work with you on full raw and partial raw.

Candy, plus Lisa C and Laurie, are excellent sources of information.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I found some tripe in a local supermarket, but it's not as brown or green as it's supposed to be. It says it's clean, but least it's not the super white one!
I didn't buy it, but I'm considering to, in case I don't find something else.


----------



## Sambuca (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks to this thread I have been wearing gloves when cutting up and serving Sam tripe. Let me tell you, tripe in it's natural form is DISGUSTING. The texture, smell, and look of it is something that requires a strong stomach. The dog loves it though!


----------

